# Measuring The Cannon Bone For Height?



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe you measure from the middle of the knee to the cornet band, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^Your right, middle of the knee to the coronet band, or top of the hoof. My farrier got 15.3hh on my guy which he is just a tad under 15hh right now, but he is only a 2yr old....Im curious to if it is true as well!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Like others have said - dtraight down from the middle of the knee to the cornet. 

But its not the exact height. Just an estimate. My haflinger and draftcross both ended up 1-2 inches over their estimated heights while other horses I've had in the past were right on or just under.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are 2 ways to measure the leg for a final height. They are both described here
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html

My grandpa swore by the string test but I've heard mixed reviews. I can't say for sure what my own experience is with it yet as the only 2 horses I've ever string tested are still growing.

All that being said though, with him being 4, I would say that if he grew more at all, it would be at most 1-2 inches.


----------

